# Alicia de Larrocha has died.



## 52paul

Alicia de Larrocha, the queen of Spanish piano music, has died at the age of 86.

Here is an obituary from today's Washington Post:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/09/26/AR2009092602461.html


----------



## david johnson

her recording of 'nights in the gardens of spain' is the one i have...it's very fine.

dj


----------

